# How do I find out what year Jon Boat I have



## beginnerfisherman81 (Jun 16, 2012)

I just traded for a 12 ft Aluminum sea nymph jon boat for me and my son to fish in. I just wanted to know if anyone can tell me where to look on the boat for the year. Im just curious as to what year it is. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 16, 2012)

You will need the Serial #. Is it visible on the transom?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 16, 2012)

You need to take the last owners OH# to a Ohio Division of Watercraft office. Check ODW website for you're local office. You will have to call for an appointment. They will be able to tell you the Make/Model/Year/(HID/VIN) based on the OH#. Yer gonna have to do this to register the boat anyways. 

If it's "young" enough of a boat. It has a HID. Hull Identification Number which will be stamped on the transom. These numbers can be "decoded" via many online decoder pages. If it's an old boat, like mine (1960) it doesn't have a HID, just a serial number. Serial numbers can be stamped anywhere, or just exist on a medal tag which may have been lost years ago.


----------



## Bob Landry (Jun 16, 2012)

Everything made after 1973 will have a 12 character HIN on the starboard side transonm.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 16, 2012)

...there's the magic year. 1973.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Generally on watercraft hull ID numbers, the last 3 or 4 digits will indicate the month and year of manufacture.

For instance, my 16 foot dura craft ID # is DCASxx43C797....this states that it was made in July of 1997. The "DCA" indicates the manufacturer, DuraCraft. 

Not sure what the "S" in "DCAS" stands for, but I think it has to do with the length of the boat, as I also used to own a 14 foot Duracraft, its number began with a "DCAF" it was manufactured in April of 1998


----------



## beginnerfisherman81 (Jun 16, 2012)

found serial number its seam4980m83h its a 12 ft sea nymph does it mean an 83


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes it is a 1983


----------



## beginnerfisherman81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

